# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الفالح: زيادة رأسمال الصندوق الصناعي إلى 65 مليار ريال

## eqtsadcom

أكد وزير الطاقة والصناعة والثروة المعدنية رئيس مجلس إدارة صندوق التنمية الصناعية السعودي، خالد الفالح، أن الحكومة كانت وما زالت تقدم الدعم السخي والمتواصل للصندوق الصناعي، وتولي اهتماماً كبيراً لتنمية الصناعة في المملكة، مستشهداً بموافقة المقام السامي قبل حوالي عام على استيفاء رأسمال الصندوق الصناعي غير المدفوع وزيادته بمبلغ إضافي مقداره 25 مليار ريال، ليصبح إجمالي رأس المال 65 مليار ريال، وذلك دعماً لمسيرة الصناعة الوطنية المتنامية.وأوضح أن الزيادة تأتي لتخدم التنمية الاقتصادية بشكل عام والقطاع الصناعي بشكل خاص، عبر تعزيز الاستراتيجية الصناعية السعودية لدخول المملكة مرحلة صناعات نوعية جديدة في مجالات التعدين والطاقة المتجددة والصناعات التحويلية والسيارات والأدوية والإلكترونيات، إضافة إلى جهود زيادة المحتوى المحلي للصناعة وتعزيز القيمة المضافة ودعم المصنعين المحليين وتوطين الواردات، لتتوافق مع برامج رؤية المملكة 2030 وتسهم في تحقيق أهدافها.
وبين أن رأسمال الصندوق شهد عدة تطورات مرحلية منذ إنشائه برأسمال قدره 500 مليون ريال حتى وصل 65 مليار ريال، بهدف زيادة وتيرة دعم الصندوق للمشاريع الصناعية والإسهام في دفع عجلة التنمية الصناعية في المملكة، وزيادة فرص الاستثمار الصناعي، وإيجاد فرص عمل جديدة، ورفع معدلات النمو والازدهار للاقتصاد الوطني.وأشار الفالح إلى أن هذه الزيادات في رأسمال الصندوق انعكست إيجاباً على الإنجازات في مجال الإقراض الصناعي، حيث بلغ عدد القروض التي اعتمدها الصندوق للمشاريع الصناعية منذ إنشائه وحتى منتصف العام المالي 1439/1438هـ (2017)، 4130 قرضاً تجاوزت جملة اعتماداتها 139 مليار ريال.ويُعد الصندوق الصناعي شريك النجاح للقطاع الصناعي طوال أكثر من أربعة عقود من مسيرة التنمية الصناعية في المملكة، عبر تقديم منظومة مدروسة من القروض والاستشارات والحوافز الصناعية، والمساهمة في تهيئة المناخ الجاذب للاستثمارات الصناعية داخل المملكة.

----------

